# Big Als ~ Albino Pacu



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Surprise! Surprise!

$18.99 each or $35 for 2

very tempted, but I don't want to keep a potential 30"+ fish, so I just left without buying any


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Which BA did you see these fishy for sale. TY


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Which BA did you see these fishy for sale. TY


Scarborough Big Als


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks ... tempting to get some.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Me too ..I used to have them, but once they reached 16" it became a little overwhelming lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Scarborough Big Als


Do you remember what size where this Pacu. From the pics they look small.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

they are really small, around 1"ish


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Man they would be so nice. Had a couple of 1 inchers back in the day... Grew to almost 4-5" in weeks... Most interesting fish to feed.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

default said:


> Man they would be so nice. Had a couple of 1 inchers back in the day... Grew to almost 4-5" in weeks... Most interesting fish to feed.


How much did the 1 inchers cost you back in the day?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Come on, guys. Unless you have a swimming pool for the fish, a pacu is going to outgrow your tank. They are charming fish but just too big.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Come on, guys. Unless you have a swimming pool for the fish, a pacu is going to outgrow your tank. They are charming fish but just too big.


LOL I do have a 30 foot pond but not for Pacus


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

dl88dl said:


> How much did the 1 inchers cost you back in the day?


i got em for free, back in the day when i dealt with LFS and DAP they were readily available, but i always usually stuck with the red bellies or blacks.
but they went for around $1-$4 maybe 7 years back - now i see some go for $20 for 2 inchers...


----------

